

Seahorse Lets You Collaborate to Build Photo and Video Albums, Shared Privately - danielonco
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/04/seahorse-lets-you-collaborate-with-friends-to-build-lasting-photo-and-video-albums-shared-privately

======
devindotcom
What's with all the accounts being created to shower praise on this app here?

abarriga, batmelon13, mzegers, nicoberman, and daniellr all created in the
last half hour. Diasol and omena haven't commented in a year.

~~~
jondiggsit
lol attention employees of Seahorse: leave glowing comments about our software
on HN!... Aside from the lameness that devindotcom points out, the app is
pretty cool, let's see if it gains traction.

------
deville1
I've been using Seahorse about a year ago and it has been really useful for
our friends and family cause it's finally a place where we can share without
all the exposure of personal pics on social media! UI is great as well! Love
Seahorse!

------
daniellr
I love Seahorse!

------
batmelon23
Sleek UI!

No more Facebook for this

------
nicoberman
GREEEAT APP and TEAM!

------
kamakazizuru
very cool - finally an app thats for people who dont want to put their entire
life on instagram / fb - but still want to share it with loved ones. The UI is
also pretty impressive - 5* from me !

------
mzegers
Great App! Congratulations to the team, I beat your product will be a huge
success!

------
diasol
Love this app so far! It's an easy and handy tool for storing and sharing my
photos in an organized and private way

------
abarriga
My family and I use Seahorse to share our photos and it has been working just
great to us. Previously, we used to lose all the pics we shared through
whatsapp. Now I also got my iPhone synced with Seahorse and all my camera roll
is automatically backed up in a 'scene' and pictures are ready to share
whenever I want. Love it.

